# What was the moment you decided....



## brokenmama (May 27, 2012)

that you just couldnt take it anymore?

What was done to you that finally made you snap and leave, file, etc?

Mine was two Fridays ago when I came home from work (eight months pregnant) and discovered my husband that I was trying to stick things out with until the baby was born, had changed all the locks on my house because of an arguement we had had that morning. And then said he just did it to hurt me. Hello? You've been cheating and have been caught twice, once by me, once by OWH. Haven't you hurt me enough.

I've been living at my Mom's since until I find a place to settle.

"Today I received another slap in the face. Two actually.

First, my daughter tells me when he returns her to my after spending two days with him, that today Daddys girlfriend was with them, and that they kissed. In my childs presence!!!!! 

Later, I discover from OWH that his wife has rented a trailer 1 mile from my mom's house, where I am currently staying. Which makes her 4 miles from my husbands house now (which I am letting his sorry ass keep). Isn't that convienient for them?

He says, it's the only place she could afford. And that he told her I lived a mile away. To which she didn't care. 

I swear they are both rubbing this crap in my face.

Why do cheaters have to be so blind and cruel about what they are doing to us?


----------

